# Intel Sandy Bridge : Aus der Ferne Manipulierbar



## Freakless08 (19. Dezember 2010)

Die kommende Intel Prozessorgeneration Sandy Bridge soll sich durch eine spezielle Funktion deaktivieren lassen.
So ist es möglich via eines UMTS Signals den Prozesser kompett zu deaktivieren selbst wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet ist so das es nicht mehr benutzbar ist. Der Clou: Man benötigt noch nicht einmal eine Internetverbindung oder eine SIM Karte im Rechner um dies zu ermöglichen.

Laut Intel soll diese Funktion eingeführt worden sein um bei einem Diebstahl den PC zu "entwerten", allerdings wird es den Dieb nicht daran hindern eventuell die Festplatte auszubauen und zu kopieren/die Daten weiter zu verwenden.

heise online - Prozessor mit Diebstahlsicherung


----------



## Shi (19. Dezember 2010)

Das geht doch nie im Leben, ohne Strom, im Gehäuse drin, und wenn kann man ihn bestimmt wieder freischalten


----------



## kress (19. Dezember 2010)

Lustige Sache, wenn auch recht unnötig.^^
Gibt ja genügend Software. (System Passwort, OS Passwort, Verschlüsslung etc)
Kann man es auch wieder entsperren?


----------



## Rocksteak (19. Dezember 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Das geht doch nie im Leben, ohne Strom, im Gehäuse drin, und wenn kann man ihn bestimmt wieder freischalten



Akku?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage ist wie garantiert wird das es auch dein Prozessor ist und ein gewitzer Dieb baut als erstes den Prozessor einfach aus oder nimmt die Batterie aus dem Mainboard ...


----------



## Player007 (19. Dezember 2010)

Wird doch eh nur für Notebocks interessant sein 
Klaut ja keiner nen 10 Kilo PC


----------



## Domowoi (19. Dezember 2010)

Wieder ein Feature an SB das mir TOTAL unwichtig ist. Das senkt eher das Interresse...


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2010)

Spam ist zu unterlassen, weshalb einige Beiträge gelöscht wurden.


----------



## MaZe (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich frage mich eher wie man den Mißbrauch dieser Funktion verhindern will. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es genug Kiddies gibt, die sich nen Spaß daraus machen würden die Rechner von fremden Leuten lahm zu legen...


----------



## Domowoi (19. Dezember 2010)

Naja ich nehme schon an dass man ne bestimmte Nummer braucht um sowas auszulösen, aber trotzdem wird ein cleverer Mensch auf ner LAN nicht lange brauchen....


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt ohne Batterie aufm Mobo wird da nichts gehen ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ja klingt ganz gut ob es auch echt was bringt ist fraglich !!
Fände es besser wenn man damit die Vcore anheben könnte und die sutzschaltung ausschalten könnte. Und dann denn overkill eine leiten !!


----------



## Alexthemafioso (19. Dezember 2010)

wieder ein schritt in richtung totale Kontrolle , jetzt kann man auch noch aus der Ferne deinen PC ausschalten.... und zwar endgültig.
Ich will dann nicht bei einem der Verbrecher vereine der Regierungen in ungnade fallen.

Denn ich meine wenn mir schon einer den Pc klaut, habe ich von  der entwertung auch nichts


----------



## Jakob (19. Dezember 2010)

Doch, vielleicht bringt der Dieb ihn ja wieder zurück.


----------



## PEG96 (19. Dezember 2010)

Und fragt dich warum die CPU Net funzt, dann sagst du du entsperrst sie morgen und übermorgen is der pc wieder weg.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich frage mich, wie das gehen soll.
Wenns übers Mobo läuft, dann gibts den Batterie-Trick, wie schon gesagt.
Das wäre von Intel äußerst dämlich, drei Minuten nach dem ersten Test würde dass jeder Dapp dann über Google finden.
Ein entsprechendes Modul im CPU selbst wüde ihn zu groß machen, sodass er nicht mehr die auf den bisherigen Bildern gezeigte Größe haben kann.
Ich persönlich tippe auf einen Empfänger auf dem Mobo, der dann irgendwas mit dem CPU anstellt, sodass es danach nicht mehr vom Mobo abhängt.


----------



## CentaX (20. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja klingt ganz gut ob es auch echt was bringt ist fraglich !!
> Fände es besser wenn man damit die Vcore anheben könnte und die sutzschaltung ausschalten könnte. Und dann denn overkill eine leiten !!



Jo macht Sinn. Wozu auch eine sichere, widerruflich und ungefährliche Lösung nehmen, wenn man den Prozessor schrotten kann? Mal abgesehen davon, dass dabei hohe Temperaturen entstehen, die vielleicht sogar Dingen in der Umgebung schaden oder gar einen Brand entfachen, oder man bei einer fälschlichen Aktivierung mal eben wohl neuen Prozessor und Mainboard kaufen kann, klingt doch alles perfekt.

@ Topic: Ich finds klasse. Würd sowas gern in meinem Laptop haben, oder besser: In JEDEM Laptop! Dann lohnt sichs nämlich auch nicht mehr, die Dinger zu klauen, wenn sie eh nicht länger als ein paar Stunden funktionieren. In richtigen PCs find ichs dagegen witzlos ..
Achja, ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich dabei um eine mechanische Blockierung handelt, oder zumindest um eine Speicherung in einem nicht-flüchtigen Speicher.


----------



## X Broster (20. Dezember 2010)

Mensch, wer nur einen kleinen Blick über den Teller riskiert, erkennt, dass es um Notebooks geht. Erst nachdenken, dann posten.


----------



## Michisauer (20. Dezember 2010)

Für mich stellt diese Funktion doch eher eine Gefahr dar. Irgendwie muss da ja ein Signal mit bestimmten Werten ankommen und was Signale entgegennehmen kann (speziell umts) kann auch welche verschicken. Ich hab echt kein Bock, dass Intel genau weiß, was ich mit meiner CPU treibe...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Dezember 2010)

Für HDDs wäre dieses Feature um einiges sinnvoller.


----------



## Wake (20. Dezember 2010)

"This isn't anything to get upset about. The Anti Theft tech is available on chipsets with a "Q" in front of the name(Q4x/Q6x etc), and is mostly aimed at business. Mobile versions of the chips exist too, with the naming at "QM". If you get regular chipsets(like the X, H, and P series) without the vPro and Anti Theft you don't get the feature."

und

http://www.intel.com/products/core_vpro/index.htm

aber Hauptsache mal geheult anstatt 5 min googlen


----------



## Gamiac (20. Dezember 2010)

Na und wenn ich einen Rechner habe der richtig fett ist kaufe ich hallt einen neuen Prozessor und schon läuft die Kiste wieder .


----------



## sinthor4s (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie Wake schon geschrieben hat interessiert das eh fast nur die Business-Kunden.
Also für die meisten kein Grund zu heulen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Dezember 2010)

Nicht, dass es hier jetzt jemand falsch versteht, von wegen ich wolle was klauen 
Aber mich ich würds noch interessieren, wie das ganze funktioniert.
Was ist diese "poison Pill" und wo sitzt sie?
Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass Intel da genaueres rausgibt, aber in ein paar Wochen hts eh einer rausgekriegt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnte mir wohl vorstellen das in jeder Box ein Zettelchen drin wäre mit einer Nummer oder so ähnlich. Diebe wird es bestimmt nicht abschrecken, bei einem Komplettrechner für lau kann man ja ein paar Taler in die CPU investieren. Über eine Schaltung im Mobo die über die Bios Batterie gespeist wird ließe sich so etwas wahrscheinlich realisieren, hauptsache man kann die CPU wieder entsperren. Aber irgendwie klingt es nach einem sehr späten Aprilscherz.


----------



## alm0st (20. Dezember 2010)

Für Firmen sicher ne interessante Sache. Kommt nicht selten vor, dass einfach mal über Nacht 1-2 PCs ausm Büro verschwinden. Teilweise wurden von Putzleuten schon ganze Großraumbüros leer geräumt. Die Frage ist doch eigentlich nur: wie lange bleibt diese Diebstahlsicherung sicher?

Wenn der Rechner mal weg ist sieht man ihn zwar eh nie mehr, aber zumindest kann man den Dieben dann noch das Geschäft versauen^^


----------



## derstef (20. Dezember 2010)

Eine CPU ist nicht zwangsweise das teuerste Bauteil eines Rechners und von fast jedem ohne grossen Aufwand auswechselbar.

Man kann dieses Feature also getrost als Marketingaktion werten - ist halt ein Punkt mehr in der Liste.
Ausserdem können es nun wieder zahlreiche Behörden in ihren Anforderungskatalog schreiben so das bei einer "öffentlichen Ausschreibung" nur Intel gewinnen kann und der Steuerzahler das teurere System zahlt.


----------



## chiller93 (20. Dezember 2010)

derstef schrieb:


> Eine CPU ist nicht zwangsweise das teuerste Bauteil eines Rechners und von fast jedem ohne grossen Aufwand auswechselbar.
> 
> Man kann dieses Feature also getrost als Marketingaktion werten - ist halt ein Punkt mehr in der Liste.
> Ausserdem können es nun wieder zahlreiche Behörden in ihren Anforderungskatalog schreiben so das bei einer "öffentlichen Ausschreibung" nur Intel gewinnen kann und der Steuerzahler das teurere System zahlt.



Sollte die CPU jedoch verlötet sein, was bei manchen Notebooks noch der Fall ist, kannst du sie nicht einfach so austauschen 

Wobei sich mir der Sinn noch ein wenig entschließt, da die HDD völlig unangetastet von der "Schutzfunktion" noch ausgebaut und -gelesen werden kann.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Dezember 2010)

chiller93 schrieb:


> Wobei sich mir der Sinn noch ein wenig entschließt, da die HDD völlig unangetastet von der "Schutzfunktion" noch ausgebaut und -gelesen werden kann.


 
Ich frage mich eh ob HDDs von solch einer Funktion nicht mehr profitieren würden.


----------



## Wiesi21 (20. Dezember 2010)

Also die News ist irreführend. Laut Intel haben die Prozessoren eine "Diebstahlsicherung" eingebaut, welche mittels einer "bad pill" (Deaktivierungssoftware) aktiviert wird. Diese "bad pill" kann entweder lokal gespeichert sein und beispielsweise bei falscher Authentifizierung usw. auslösen, oder remote aktiviert werden, wofür aber natürlich eine Verbindung erforderlich ist. Dieses System macht den Computer unbenutzbar (was sich auch nicht einfach aushebeln lassen wird), schützt aber augenscheinlich nicht die Festplatte mit den Daten, welche immer noch ausgebaut und ausgelesen werden kann. Festplattenverschlüsselung sollte also unbedingt zusätzlich verwendet werden.


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi auf der aktuellen ICC hat der Intel Vertretter diese Technik für denn Mobilen Sektor angekündigt.

es gibt mehrere Varianten:

1. Time limit : NB läuft bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt.

wichtig ist das zB bei Leasing geräten denn irgendwie werden so viele vor ende des vertrages (rückgabe) leider geklaut 

2. Laptop Meldet sich und fragt bin ich geklaut -> antworte ja -> geht net

3. lapptop erwartet Bestätigung "bin  nicht geklaut" kommt diese nicht -> geht net

hab mal Wiesi21 erläuterung etwas ausgeschmückt


----------



## ATB (20. Dezember 2010)

Wiesi21 schrieb:


> ... schützt aber augenscheinlich nicht die Festplatte mit den Daten, welche immer noch ausgebaut und ausgelesen werden kann. Festplattenverschlüsselung sollte also unbedingt zusätzlich verwendet werden.



z.B TrueCrypt und BitLocker.

Es sind zwar keine Deaktivierer aber sichere Verschlüssler.


----------



## kassra (20. Dezember 2010)

Ob Businesskunden wirklich davon profitieren, oder ob es die Preise für eine sinnlose Funktion hochtreibt wird sich wohl noch zeigen...

Bin auf jedenfall mal gespannt wie das "Ding" funktioniert.


----------



## H8XXX (21. Dezember 2010)

Da wird es Klagen hageln, wenn Stephen William Hawking vergisst seine Weltformel abzuspeichern und son nervöser Anti-Terror-Humpty Dumpty klickt ihm den Prozzi disabled...


----------



## Genghis99 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ist schon 1. April ?

So eine Funktion wäre äusserst unnötig. Der wirtschaftliche Schaden der durch Mißbrauch entstehen würde dürfte exponential Höher sein als jeglicher Nutzen daraus.

Intel wird nicht derartig hirnlos und verblendet sein - und glauben, das man solch eine Funktion mißbrauchsicher machen kann. Denn das wäre der gleiche Trugschluss wie der Glaube an sichere Kernkraftwerke ( Stuxnet, Tschernobyl )

Ansonsten - defininitiv ein Grund keinen Intel Prozessor mit einer solchen Technologie zu kaufen - schon gar nicht im Sicherheitsrelevanten Bereich.

Oder halt warten, bis Al Quida oder Irgendwer zum IT-9/11 bläst ...

Wäre doch ein Gag - mit z.B. einem frisierten UMTS Handy sämtliche Intel CPU Rechner in der EZB (Europäische Zentralbank) zu disablen ... so einen Schaden könnte nicht mal Intel bezahlen ....

Wer bräuchte da noch einen EMP ... ROTFL ...


----------



## Superwip (22. Dezember 2010)

> Ist schon 1. April ?
> 
> So eine Funktion wäre äusserst unnötig. Der wirtschaftliche Schaden der durch Mißbrauch entstehen würde dürfte exponential Höher sein als jeglicher Nutzen daraus.
> 
> ...


 
Es handelt sich um ein optionales Feature, dass vom MB unterstützt werden muss und desweiteren auch nur für Laptops vorgesehen ist; ich sehe hier also kein Problem


----------



## Loki1978 (26. Dezember 2010)

So wie ich gehört habe sollen die CPU'S überwiegend in Länder wie den Iran verkauft werden.
Natürlich hat Intel versichert die die Abschaltfunktion nicht zu Missbrauchen


----------



## Superwip (26. Dezember 2010)

Das bezweifle ich...

das ist trotzdem ein durchaus brisantes Thema; in den USA versucht man beispielsweise für militärische Geräte nur Chips zu verwenden, die in den USA entwickelt und produziert wurden (deshalb findet man etwa in neueren Kampfflugzeigen wie der F22 oft etwa PPC Prozessoren, welche vollständig in den USA entwickelt und gebaut werden) gesetzt; Chips die aus Asien kommen werden aufwendig auseinandergenommen und untersucht um (absichtliche) Lücken zu erkennen; umgekehrt wird vermutet, dass die Firmwares moderner westlicher Lenkraketen u.ä. oft über absichtliche Sicherheitslücken verfügen um sie stoppen zu können wenn sie in falsche Hände geraten...

In dem Fall sollte das aber keine Rolle spielen- wie gesagt:


> Es handelt sich um ein optionales Feature, dass vom MB unterstützt werden muss und desweiteren auch nur für Laptops vorgesehen ist; ich sehe hier also kein Problem


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

Na und googelt doch mal bitte: Intel KVM! Das ist die reinste Frechheit und ein weiterer Grund nur Sandy Bridge E und nich Sandy Bridge zu kaufen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Dezember 2010)

@ Wa1lock 

Hast du überhaupt selbst mal danach gegoogelt? 

KVM ist ne geile Sache. Sowas wünschen wir uns schon lange. Teamviewer ist zwar net, aber damit können wir nicht ins Bios schauen, oder ähnliche Dinge. Es kommt ja nur auf Business-Chipsätzen (Vpro) zum Einsatz, ich bezweifle das du dir ein solches Board gekauft hättest. 

Folgende Chipsätze sind nämlich notwendig:

vPro-Chipsätze (Q57, QM57, QS57)


Auch braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen das man es so leicht knacken könnte. Es wird wahrscheinlich über ein Pin/Kennwort-Verfahren ablaufen (zumindenst KVM), sowie eine Bestätigung seitens des zu fernwartenen Kundens. 

Auch findet man wenn man nach dem Diebstahl Schutz googelt folgendes: 



> Neben KVM gibt es mit dem neuen vPro auch einen erweiterten Schutz vor Diebstahl und Verlust von Notebooks, die Anti-Theft Technology (AT 2.0). Damit lässt sich ein abhandengekommener Rechner, sobald er wieder ans Netz geht, lahm legen - aber auch wieder entsperren, wenn er wieder in rechtmäßige Hände gelangt


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

> The Remote KVM Card is installed in a managed server to provide a way for users to see the server system VGA screen from a management system on the LAN, and to use the keyboard and mouse on the management system to remotely control the server. The Remote KVM Card supports the remote floppy drive (FD) function and remote CD (DVD) function. These functions transmit FD or CD-ROM data images to the Remote KVM Card and provide a way to boot the server with the image.


Was glaubst du wie lange das noch braucht bis es in normalen PCs zum Einsatz kommt? Da wird Intel dann sagen "Wir können genau sehen wenn ein User etwa illegales macht und den Prozessor dann einfach abschalten" Juhu Totale Kontrolle wir kommen 
(Nichts gegen dich, meine Meinung und Überlegung)


----------



## jensi251 (27. Dezember 2010)

Intel tut jetzt ein auf Sicherheit.
Nee, im Ernst das ist nur für Notebooks interessant aber man kann ja immernoch den Rest ausbauen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Dezember 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wie lange das noch braucht bis es in normalen PCs zum Einsatz kommt? Da wird Intel dann sagen "Wir können genau sehen wenn ein User etwa illegales macht und den Prozessor dann einfach abschalten" Juhu Totale Kontrolle wir kommen
> (Nichts gegen dich, meine Meinung und Überlegung)



Wäre schön wenns auch für normale PC`s kommt, da wir unseren Kunden auch nur "normale" Komponenten in den PC`s verbauen. Und Intel kann damit ganz bestimmt nicht dich überwachen. Manche haben echt zuviel Phantasie  
Wenn Intel das wollte, hätte es sowas schon längst gegeben. Ich finde es ist eine tolle Entwicklung, denn Fernwartungen sind was feines. Wissen wir auf Arbeit sehr zu schätzen bei solch kleinigkeiten nicht zum Kunden fahren zu müssen. Bei Teamviewer brauchst du auch keine Angst haben das dich die Entwickler kontrollieren o.Ä. 

Wenn sowas rauskommen würde, wäre Intel weg von der Bildfläche. Wie jeder Hersteller.


----------



## Zyanoses (29. Dezember 2010)

ich halte das für quatsch und unnötig .


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

Zyanoses schrieb:


> ich halte das für quatsch und unnötig .



Sehe ich nicht anders...vor allem wird sich dieses "Feature" bei der nächsten Generation bestimmt wieder verflüchtigen.


----------



## Sanger (29. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja klingt ganz gut ob es auch echt was bringt ist fraglich !!
> Fände es besser wenn man damit die Vcore anheben könnte und die sutzschaltung ausschalten könnte. Und dann denn overkill eine leiten !!


 
^^
am besten den prozessor explodieren lassen damit der Dieb eine Lehre fürs leben hat...


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

die perfekte diebstahl sicherung.......


----------

